# Problem With Lightning X strobe lights



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I recently got a Lightning X 90watt 6 strobe HAW kit for my truck.I started to install just 4 strobes for now i got the rears all hooked up and the power supply is all wired up.But it keeps blowing fuses on the Add a fuse on the battery and on the power box itself.Just trying to get it to work i have gone through about 20 fuses so far when i put them in the spark a little bit then pop the fuse.I also cut the Hi/lo wire to it.but i am getting really stumped on this.I am gonna install the front ones tomorrow but i would atleast like to know the rear ones work before i hook up the front ones..

Thanks
Mike


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

If they're blowing when you put them in, it sounds like you have a short circuit, something is wired wrong. Check all your wiring, making sure all your grounds and positives are done correctly and to the right places.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I did what the instructions said run a ground from the truck battery and connect to power harness.do same thing with positve and add a 15amp add a fuse to it.I have the power box on a piece of sheet metal for heat dissipation and screwed on to the sheet metal.

mike


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i agree sounds like bad ground what awg wire did you use


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

emayer23 I used 16gauge awg wire for both positive and negative.could it be i need a bigger wire gauge.

Mike


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i got the same thing 6 bulb 90 watt lightning x i have an amp for my radio so i connected +to that and ran 16 gauge for my ground right to battery. must be a connection somewhere i d start by moving the ground see if that helps


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

emayer23 I went through all the wiring again and even brought it to a friend of mine that deals with wiring and batteries and said that all looked good.i checked everything over with a fine tooth comb and it still is blowing fuses.the X switch isint even coming on the ground is tight to the battery.Should i jump up to 14awg wire..

Mike


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

as said before you have a short. I think you did this but check all your wires from end to end, not just the connections. if a + wire is pinched it will ground on the truck and short. a bad ground would just cause the unit not to operate.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

if it were me and im not sure this is a good idea but go right from the +batt to the power supply just right off batt through the door topower supply see if that works then youll know if like new2chevy said pinched wire or a problem on + side with fuse if it pops could be your fuse holder does your fuse pop before you even turn it on or after you turn it on?


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

it doesnt even turn on.it just pops them just as i hit the switch.but from what i could see on the wire through the firewall it looks like i might have stripped it a little bit.So i am going to rewire it alltogether.Also i have 9mmedge whelen lightbar hooked up in my truckand i ran the wires to a switch and would it be a bad idea if i hooked onto the ground and positive wire that is already ran to the battery for the lightbar and hook up to it and run the corner strobes of off them.

Mike


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

off the same switch not a good idea


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

not off the same switch.Off the positve and negative wire thats already run through the firewall that runs from the battery and cointo the truck that runs my lightbar and plow light switch.
Should have been more clearer with it.

Mike


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

if its a low enough gauge to ''support'' it i would when i connected my hideaways i connected +with the amp for my radio its like 4 gauge so i new it would work fine i ran the ground back to my batt


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Well i tried connecting to the positve wire to my lightbar but that didnt workwhen i turned the truck on to see if i had figured out the problem the fuse gave out a small blue spark but never popped it or the add a fuse on the battery.I have 16awg wire running from the battery into the truck hooked into my lightbar and it never gave me a problem but since i tried to hook these lights up i am getting more and more frustrated with them.Also the add a fuse setup is14gauge wire hooked into 16awg wireshould i just try and go upto 14awg wire and see if that helps..

Mike


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Just run a fused wire directly to your battery or another battery on the outside of your truck, just to see if the lights work and then go from there.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

JD Dave;491539 said:


> Just run a fused wire directly to your battery or another battery on the outside of your truck, just to see if the lights work and then go from there.


You have it grounded thru your truck. Take it off get your self a 18v batt from a cordless drill take the pos 2 the pos and the neg 2 the neg see if it works


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

TazLandscapes: You may want to try calling Andy at Fireoutfitters, he is the owner per say of Lightning X and will be able to help you solve your problem.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Thank you guys for all your help.I am going up my cousins house so he can take a look at it and rewire it if need be.but if all else fails iam probably gonna be out another 300-500 bucks and have a lighting shop take care of it.

mike


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

well i just got in from trying something diffrent.I cut the pos and neg wires to the control box and unhooked it from the metal plate it was on and hooked it up directly to the battery itself and i was getting power to the box and switch.THe little light was flashing on the box.but from where i was standing the rear strobes were not coming on.so atleast i might have solved my own problem.will let everyone know if they are working 100% tommorrow.

Mike


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

On my old truck I ran a low guage wire from the battery, through an inline fuse under the hood, through the firewall and to a fused distribution block. That way there is only the need for one wire coming through. Then all other lights were hooked to the distribution block. They make many kinds depending on what you want to spend. Car audio install places will have nice ones that the wires are secured by set screws so there is no need for connectors. I have some that will accept large wire and use maxi fuses.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

every thing every one has said i told him to do not that im stepping on anyones toes just saying there all good ideas instead he got mad and pulled the thing out patients grasshopper


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

well i finally got the control box and x switch to finally work.we took it off the metal plate i had made and that is what caused it to short out so i am gonna figure out where i am gonna put it permantly.Now that i got the control box to finnaly work my strobes are not lighting up i checked all my connections from the box out to the strobes.and they were all tight.Could i have put the cables in backwords..I basically gave up on hooking them up.15 degree weather.I am probably gonna try for either next weekend or spring.Now that everythings working just not the strobe part..THank you guys for all the help.. :waving:

Mike


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

TazLandscapes;492048 said:


> well i finally got the control box and x switch to finally work.we took it off the metal plate i had made and that is what caused it to short out so i am gonna figure out where i am gonna put it permantly.Now that i got the control box to finnaly work my strobes are not lighting up i checked all my connections from the box out to the strobes.and they were all tight.Could i have put the cables in backwords..I basically gave up on hooking them up.15 degree weather.I am probably gonna try for either next weekend or spring.Now that everythings working just not the strobe part..THank you guys for all the help.. :waving:
> 
> Mike


so what do i get for the right answer i told you it was grounded thru the truck


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

It was grounded on the piece of aluminum diamondplate that was causing it to pop fuses.So now that i got the control box working i can now focus my attention on my strobes and figure out why they were not coming on.I think that when i pulled them through the frame it might have scraped a little of the plastic coatin off and might be grounded out.just not sure yet..l

mike


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Well if you don't figure it out and are down towards the Nashua NH area Get in touch with me and I will take a look at the astrobes and poss fix it for you. Just let me know Taz.


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

try the fuse on the power supply you cant run wires backward there is a male and female end only connects one way i wish you were closer i d take a look at it good luck


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

I want to thank everyone here for helping me.I talked to andy down at fire and safety outfitters abd they are going to replace the control box for free.When i talked to him i told him what i did and he said i might have fried the box.But i should have everything installed and running by next week hopefully..

Thanks
Mike


----------

